# 2006 GKF New product page



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The 2006 GKF new product page is up. They have a new scale and a couple of new drop aways. Check it out http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/new2006.htm


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

ADVANTAGE DROPAWAY 
Pure quality rest, designed to lock in the upright position and then on release it drops away, offering simple but effective adjustment, quiet action and total clearance


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

DIGITAL SCALES

1600 grain max limit, pocket sized for easy transport and use, anywhere in the workshop or field. New Pocket design that is Priced right.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

whitetail99 said:


> ADVANTAGE DROPAWAY
> Pure quality rest, designed to lock in the upright position and then on release it drops away, offering simple but effective adjustment, quiet action and total clearance


I was looking at that rest last night on GKF's site. It sure looks different! Does it hook to the Up cable instead of the down cable?

Dick


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

GPR do you remember the GKF AR-1400? It was the golden premier drop away about 5 years ago now. It had a small arm that was cocked holding the launcher up. When the bows is draw the pull cord had only to add a small amount of tension to lift the rest just a hair thus letting the cocking arm drop out of the way. I think this is going to be the same thing basically with out micro drive adjusters.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

Fanastic Rests And Designs Second To None..pro1


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

whitetail99 said:


> GPR do you remember the GKF AR-1400? It was the golden premier drop away about 5 years ago now. It had a small arm that was cocked holding the launcher up. When the bows is draw the pull cord had only to add a small amount of tension to lift the rest just a hair thus letting the cocking arm drop out of the way. I think this is going to be the same thing basically with out micro drive adjusters.


OHHHHHHHHHH! OK I get you!  That should be a darned good little rest then!  

That grain scale looks like a dandy too! I wonder if it's any better that the one I have now?

Dick


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Advantage rest*

Does this rest have different adjustments for up and down, and left and right? How is it adjusted? When you say it locks in the up position, how does it drop, with the impact of the release? Is it more like a nonstring drop away?


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*GREAT Stuff..2006*

Drop me a PM with Questions...

Or visit our Web site...
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com


GKF Tech:darkbeer:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

The Sales Specials on the sight are some pretty good ones! 

Dick


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*New Support Forum!!!*

Also check out our new Designed support Forum that will answer Questions on Products and Staff Questions. Post and you will get a Answer.

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com

click on support Forum at top
or try

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/cgi...r=&query=&msgid=&page=&sort=&do=&key=&others=

GKF Tech:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I hope GKF is still going to carry the Dura Scale. I have to say that I use it way more than I ever had thought. I use to use a powder balance scale and since I bought the Dura Scale last year it has become a must for arrow assembly. My accuracy has never been better with arrows that are match out to +/- .5 of one grain.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Sure Are..*

The Dura Scale is still in Catalog and a great Item a little larger...but the new Pocket Digital Scale is a super buy ..

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/new2006.htm 

GKF Tech:wink:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Bill ..thanks for PM*

Yes TKO 3 in 1 rest now comes with 2 different styles of Launchers.

SEE link
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/images/2005/013.jpg

this is the new Vapor included and you still get the No Noise launchers also.


Still, giving you more!

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I tested my Dura Scale against the expensive scale at the 3D shoot I was at this weekend and it precisely the same 299.4 grains.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the Infiniti with the drop away kit, only I use the Vapor launcher instead. The set-up is awesome. Most adjustments of any drop away I've seen and one of the quitest as well.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Thats it Scottie!!*

The BEST!!!!!!!!

GKF Tech:cocktail:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Scottie said:


> I have the Infiniti with the drop away kit, only I use the Vapor launcher instead. The set-up is awesome. Most adjustments of any drop away I've seen and one of the quitest as well.


Same here.

It doesn't get any better. :thumb:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*You Bet!!!*

Also Try the new Mirage ...we added Teflon Bearings to the Mirage ..

Now it is more silent and Deadly!

GKF Tech:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

That was the any thing I thought that the GKF Mirage could improve on. The bushings now will eliminate any metal to metal noise from vibration on the shot. It has alway be dead silent on the draw. I will probably have to break down and replace the one on my hunting bow with the newer bushing model.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Had a problem posting...*

Our Golden Key Support forum is back up and running ...

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/cgi-bin/gkforum/cutecast.pl?session=ZO6HN8TeHEJ5Z8OcJT81Z6eAUT#1

Come on GKFers ...lets Hear it!!

GKF RT:wink:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Tim..*

You sure are Shooting Great!

Try that new Mirage! 

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*38th Season Sale Flyer!!! ATTN ...DEALERS*

We are sending out to DEALERS a New 38th Year Sale Flyer on all our popular GKF products.

Dealers call us at 970-249-6700 ..... We will tell you over the phone or send you one or even Fax it to you.

GKF Tech:darkbeer:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Cig Ads...Web Mail*

Are Gone NOW!!!!

Posters were Banned.

Yes and our Web Mail was down for couple weeks.. Please PM Questions now.

Check out our NEW GKF Support Forum!!!
http://goldenkeyarchery.com/cgi-bin/gkforum/cutecast.pl

GKF Tech 38 years :darkbeer:


----------

